# Hiring illegals



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> I'd hire an illegal in a heartbeat and pay him what an electrician rightfully ought to make, but there aren't any illegal alien electricians in my labor market, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Why should it be illegal for a man to make a living? :whistling


:no: Not goin' there my frien'.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Gordo said:


> :no: Not goin' there my frien'.


It's okay. It was one of those off-the-wall "bait" statements anyhow. Sometimes I entertain myself like that. I'm bad, eh? :jester:


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> It's okay. It was one of those off-the-wall "bait" statements anyhow. Sometimes I entertain myself like that. I'm bad, eh? :jester:


You a bad man.:laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Gordo said:


> You a bad man.:laughing:


I've been married 13 years now, and my wife still doesn't know when to take me seriously. I often have to add, "I'm serious", to the end of a statement just to let her know when I really am. When my kids have friends over (which seems to be all the time), they introduce me as "their crazy dad". I never really thought of myself as crazy, but apparently my kids think so.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

joasis said:


> I will also not hire illegals, but then again, if they have the documents..they are legal, but are they? One of my lead guys is a native born Hispanic...and I rely on him to determine whether they are truly legal...of course, a tip off is their English isn't even good enough to ask for a job...



What the hell is a native born hispanic:blink:


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> I'd hire an illegal in a heartbeat and pay him what an electrician rightfully ought to make, but there aren't any illegal alien electricians in my labor market, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Why should it be illegal for a man to make a living? :whistling



They have em here in Texas. They actually had some wiring the house next door. They wired and placed all wires unstripped in the boxes. They then had the "white guy" come and trace it all out. Took him 3 weeks? Not sure I see the labor savings?

concrete guy: You accuse finley of trying to boost his profits. I can't help but feel your labor pool is illegal? Or are you defending these poor helpless people out of the goodness of your heart?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

copusbuilder said:


> What the hell is a native born hispanic:blink:


 hispanic (h







k)
_n._

A Spanish-speaking person.
A U.S. citizen or resident of Latin-American or Spanish descent


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

ConcreteGuy said:


> The biggest deception and rip-off to American taxpayers is small contractors, like yourselves, who 1099 subcontracted labor to illegals. And businesses who hire legitimately, yet allow ridiculous withholding like 6 dependents for a twenty year old, are just as guilty.
> 
> Your beef is with the government of the United States of America, not me. They, which is you and me...have been allowing this [invasion] from Mexico for years
> 
> ...


FINALLY! Somone who sees the trees through the forest. :thumbsup: Someone who hates the inherent evil of small business owners and would smash the yokes imposed by tyrannical bookkeepers who permit, ney demand, fraudulent withholding allowances.

It's time they (you and me) were stopped in their (our) tracks before every Mexican that sneaks into our (their) country under the dark of night or cover of forged documentation is otherwise deemed of 'so called illegal' immigration status. Should we (they) allow such a travesty then illegally provided services will forever be relegated to a place in the hierarchy of nation's economy beneath that of legally imported goods. Such an outrage can not be allowed to stand, and must be opposed to the death, by all (them) who (what) love liberty and embrace the rule of law.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Reportedly from the L.A Times:

40% of all workers in L.A. County (L.A. County has 10 million 
people) are working for cash and not paying taxes. This was because they are predominantly illegal immigrants, working without a green card. 

95% of warrants for murder in Los Angeles are for illegal 
aliens. 

75% of people on the most wanted list in Los Angeles are 
illegal aliens . 

Over 2/3 of all births in Los  Angeles County are to illegal 
alien Mexicans on Medi-Cal, whose births were paid for by taxpayers. 

Nearly 25% of all inmates in California detention centers are 
Mexican nationals here illegally. 

Over 300,000 illegal aliens in Los Angeles County are living 
in garages. 

The FBI reports half of all gang members in Los Angeles are most likely illegal aliens from south of the border. 

Nearly 60% of all occupants of HUD properties are illegal. 

 In L.A. County 5.1 million people speak English. 3.9 million 
speak Spanish (10.2 million people in L.A. County). 

Less than 2% of illegal aliens are picking our crops, but 29% are on welfare. 

Over 70% of the United States' annual population growth (and over 90% of California , Florida , and New York) results from immigration. 

The cost of immigration to the American taxpayer in 1997 was, (after subtracting taxes immigrants pay), a NET $70 BILLION a year, 

[Professor Donald Huddle, Rice University]. The lifetime fiscal 
impact (taxes paid minus services used) for the average adult Mexicanimmigrant is a NEGATIVE number. 

29% of inmates in federal prisons are illegal aliens.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Double-A said:


> hispanic (h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then that would make a "native born Hispanic" and American that speaks Spanish?

Then I suppose I can be a native born Anglo.

Perhaps you can explain what I would be then


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

An American hispanic doesn't have to speak spanish any more than an American of Irish descent would have to speak Gaelic.

Considering that the Spanish were in Texas (and Louisiana, New Mexico, Arizona, and California) for a couple of hundred years before a white boy set foot in the area, there are a lot of American hispanics in those states.


----------



## R&S Exteriors (Aug 4, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> Considering that the Spanish were in Texas (and Louisiana, New Mexico, Arizona, and California) for a couple of hundred years before a white boy set foot in the area, there are a lot of American hispanics in those states.


That is Ancient history. What do you propose: That we cede those states back to mexico? I'm sure there was some other people in those areas long before the Spanish. The Spanish probably took it from some other race that spoke a different language than them. That is Ancient History. It's the United States now. If we deem it necessary to speak english to get citizenship then so be it. It is a documented fact that if you want to be sucessful in a country you need to speak their language. I can assure you that Mexico does not print all their government forms in english and public signs in english and who would expect them too. It's also a documented fact that a country can not survive if they allow uncontrolled immigration and especially if they do not get those immigrants to assimilate. That is the biggest reason that Europe can not survive much longer the way it is going. They are allowing almost unrestricted immigration from Muslim countries and they are not requiring them to assimilate. They are catering to them and supporting them on numerous hand-out welfare programs. You saw what it got France with all the rioting and England with all the first generation terrorists. Immigrants to this country must be required to learn English in order to become citizens. If they don't want to learn english then they really don't want to be part of this nation do they? What is an America-Hispanic. Am I an American-German. Your either an American or your not.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

copusbuilder said:


> Then that would make a "native born Hispanic" and American that speaks Spanish?
> 
> Then I suppose I can be a native born Anglo.
> 
> Perhaps you can explain what I would be then


You is what you is and we're damn proud of that!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

English is the international language of business. 

For everyone that thinks a country should support one and only one language regardless of cricumstance, I'd like to point out that several European countries, of which a large number of US residents proudly proclaim to have roots in, have signs in their native language and in English for the benefit of visitors and people doing business in their country. 

Jingoism was not invented here, but these forums seems to have a large number of jingoistic posts.

Let's face is, our population is growing at an alarming rate. Statistics, quotes and intolerance are not going to solve the problem of people wanting to come to the USA to live and work. 

Compassion, understanding, tolerance, strong laws and a population that is behind those laws, and ready to support those enforcing those laws with their tax dollars is what its going to take to make this problem livable and acceptable to all.

We are becoming a two twit country.

The twits on this side hate the the twits that hate them on the other side. Arguements never solved a damned thing or ever made the winner a better person. Pick up a pencil and write your legislators and demand some real progress on this issue, but for sake of this forum, let this silly thread die. 

It adds nothing to this site and only serves to divide us. We're supposed to be professionals after all, in service to the general public, i.e., the twits on this side _and_ the twits on that side.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

copusbuilder said:


> What the hell is a native born hispanic:blink:


I meant native, as born in this country, and Hispanic as referring to his race. My grandparents on my father's side were native born Germans, and spoke German at home, but still American through and through. My wife is a Native American, Navajo, and very, very proud of the fact. FYI, English is her second language as determined she is a Navajo speaker first....they don't get any more legal then that. :whistling


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't propose anything. I was merely pointing out that Hispanic doesn't mean you eat tacos and speak spanish.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

O.K. lets face it. There is no such thing as a Native born Hispanic. 
One can be Mexican, Honduran, Puerto Rican etc.
You can be of Hispanic race but there is no country that is called Hispania! At least that I know of:blink: 

Being English American and having mastered the language at a young age I feel I can speak freely on this subject.arty:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Copus, Hispanic means "of Spain". Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## R&S Exteriors (Aug 4, 2006)

Double-A said:


> Let's face is, our population is growing at an alarming rate. Statistics, quotes and intolerance are not going to solve the problem of people wanting to come to the USA to live and work.
> 
> Compassion, understanding, tolerance, *strong laws and a population that is behind those laws*, and ready to support those enforcing those laws with their tax dollars is what its going to take to make this problem livable and acceptable to all.


That's just it. We DO NOT have strong laws and we do not even enforce the immigration laws we do have. We go through this every decade or so. Ok lets give amnesty to who is here now, but gosh darn were gonna pass some more laws and get tough. BULL SH*T.

Both political parties are guilty of selling this country down the toilet as far as immigration. They want the vote and cheap labor.



> compassion, understanding, tolerance


I guess your accused of being intolerant and uncompassionate if you want your Country's laws obeyed and immigrants to learn your language. Oh well so be it then I guess I'm intoleratant

I feel the America people are to tolerant, understanding and compassionate. What other country do you know of that provides BILLIONS (with a B not an M) of tax payer money to provide welfare, health care, education funds, etc to ILLEGAL immigrants.

One country that does not is MEXICO. Even LEGAL immigrants 

- Are not allowed to vote
- Not allowed to say anything negative against the government
- Must Have a PENSION or Useful Skills to be accepted as an immigrant
- Must sustain themselves Economically
- No Criminal Record
- No Freebee's

Mexico strictly enforces their southern border. If you are caught coming aross their border from south america your lucky if you end up in their concentration camps without any bones broken , you are imprisoned and deported. Anyone caught helping illegals are imprisoned. ETC ETC ETC

But of course we are constantly being accused of being intolerant and of having no compassion by the Mexican Government, Democrats, Many Republicans. IT IS CRAZY


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Compassion, understanding, and tolerance - we're all guilty of it at one time or another, and I'm not gonna be the one to cast the first stone. I will say that it is estimated that almost as many people have died in the deserts of Arizona trying to enter this country as died in the World Trade Center. Murder is murder. Killing them with an airliner 'bomb' or killing them by abandoning them in the desert, its still murder.

Its time we as the American People stood together, instead of hating on the 'twits on the other side'. Demand decency first, there will be time to hate each other later.


----------



## R&S Exteriors (Aug 4, 2006)

Double-A said:


> Compassion, understanding, and tolerance - we're all guilty of it at one time or another, and I'm not gonna be the one to cast the first stone. *I will say that it is estimated that almost as many people have died in the deserts of Arizona trying to enter this country as died in the World Trade Center. Murder is murder.* Killing them with an airliner 'bomb' or killing them by abandoning them in the desert, its still murder.
> 
> Its time we as the American People stood together, instead of hating on the 'twits on the other side'. Demand decency first, there will be time to hate each other later.


*How is it that our Country is guilty of MURDER because someone tries to ILLEGALLY enter out country and dies in the desert*.  :furious: 

Who said anything about *hating* anyone. In your last post you said



> Posted by Double A
> 
> Compassion, understanding, tolerance, *strong laws and a population that is behind those laws*, and ready to support those enforcing those laws with their tax dollars is what its going to take to make this problem livable and acceptable to all.


Now your saying anyone who does want our laws enforced, (as you stated we should), that those people are now *"HATERS*"

Trying to equate what *TERRORISTS *did to us on *9/11* to illegal aliens dying in the desert trying to illegally enter this country is beyond anything I have heard and so far over the top that I have to end this thread before I get another 10 yard penalty for a personal insult although I think the above quote is about as big as an insult as they come.
  :furious: :furious: :bangin:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Double-A said:


> Compassion, understanding, and tolerance - we're all guilty of it at one time or another, and I'm not gonna be the one to cast the first stone. I will say that it is estimated that almost as many people have died in the deserts of Arizona trying to enter this country as died in the World Trade Center. Murder is murder. Killing them with an airliner 'bomb' or killing them by abandoning them in the desert, its still murder.
> Its time we as the American People stood together, instead of hating on the 'twits on the other side'. Demand decency first, there will be time to hate each other later.


By this I'm hoping you are referring to the coyotes abandoning them right? You can't possibly be referring to anyone other than them right?


----------



## R&S Exteriors (Aug 4, 2006)

Double-A said:


> Compassion, understanding, and tolerance - we're all guilty of it at one time or another, and I'm not gonna be the one to cast the first stone. I will say that it is estimated that almost as many people have died in the deserts of Arizona trying to enter this country as died in the World Trade Center*. Murder is murder. Killing them with an airliner 'bomb' or killing them by abandoning them in the desert, its still murder.*
> 
> Its time we as the American People stood together, instead of hating on the 'twits on the other side'. Demand decency first, there will be time to hate each other later.


    :furious: :furious: STILL To MAD to write anything


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes, the coyote's that abandon them is what I was referring to. Its murder. 



R&S Exteriors said:


> Trying to equate what *TERRORISTS *did to us on *9/11* to illegal aliens dying in the desert trying to illegally enter this country is beyond anything I have heard and so far over the top that I have to end this thread before I get another 10 yard penalty for a personal insult although I think the above quote is about as big as an insult as they come.


I'm sorry you feel insulted by this. That is not my intent at all. 

I'm simply pointing out how we as American have such a double standard when it comes to loss of life. People are dying in _our_ country. Once they cross that border, they subject themselves to _our_ laws. 

Coyote or terrorist, doesn't matter to me. I want them both brought to justice. How can one murder be more unlawful and therefore more of an insult to our commitment to the rule of law than another murder?

Are 2,000+ dead in Arizona preferable to 2,000+ dead in NYC?


----------



## R&S Exteriors (Aug 4, 2006)

Double-A said:


> Yes, the coyote's that abandon them is what I was referring to. Its murder.
> 
> I'm simply pointing out how we as American have such a double standard when it comes to loss of life. People are dying in _our_ country. *Once they cross that border, they subject themselves to our laws. *


Actually once they cross that border they have VIOLATED our laws and should be subjected to our legal system. Prison and/or deportation. Not Welfare, Healthcare, Education and a Drivers License


----------



## R&S Exteriors (Aug 4, 2006)

*Hope Everyone Reads This Book*

*STATE OF EMERGENCY: THIRD WORLD INVASION AND CONQUEST OF AMERICA* 

*



BUCHANAN DECLARES: THIRD WORLD CONQUEST OF AMERICA
 
it's designed to jolt readers with stats and analysis of illegal immigration gone dangerously wild.

Buchanan warns: “The children born in 2006 will witness in their lifetimes the death of the West."

One in every twelve people breaking into America has a criminal record.

By 2050, there will be 100 million Hispanics concentrated in the U.S. Southwest.

Between 10 and 20 percent of all Mexicans, Central Americans and Caribbean people have already moved to the United States.

Every month, the U.S. Border Patrol apprehends more illegal aliens breaking into our country, 150,000, than the number of troops we have in Iraq.

----------------------------------------------------

In his controversial final chapter, “Last Chance,” Buchanan lays out a national plan to deal with the State of Emergency, before it makes an end of America:

• An Eisenhower-type deportation program, beginning with all illegal aliens convicted of felonies and every gang member not a U.S. citizen.

• A ten-year moratorium on all legal immigration, at the level JFK favored in 1958 -- 150,000 to 250,000 a year. 

• A $10-billion, 2000-mile double-line security fence between the United States and Mexico, built with no apologies to Mexico City.

Click to expand...

Just ordered my copy :thumbup: *


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> Copus, Hispanic means "of Spain". Nothing more, nothing less.


You are, and have always been, quite the Guru


----------



## miagregg (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't find a job with a contractor because he gets illegals to do it cheaper instead of paying me what i deserve. So now i'm out of a job


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

miagregg said:


> I can't find a job with a contractor because he gets illegals to do it cheaper instead of paying me what i deserve. So now i'm out of a job


Welcome to the forum!

Read, Read and do some more reading and you, yourself can compete with that contractor for business that he is not willing to pay you for!


----------



## farmboy555 (Aug 13, 2006)

Saddle up, load the gun's and head for the border. Should I say more!!!!


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

dayspring said:


> I don't hire 'em (illegals) myself. If they have the proper papers, I would.


By Federal Law; You are required to have a New Hire fill out the proper documentation including The Employment Eligibility Verification form #I-9. You, as an employer, are NOT PERMITTED to investigate the validity of the documents they submit as Proof of Eligibility! If you investigate ONE you better Investigate ALL! Otherwise, you will be brought up on charges of discrimination! This is ALREADY playing out in court and not by an employee, but by an employer who is in this bind. They are sure that a number of their staff is Illegal and have provided False Documentation, but the Law will not allow them to investigate it. WHY? Because they are basing that decision on the fact that they only speak Spanish or look Spanish. They have no other proof.



joasis said:


> I will also not hire illegals, but then again, if they have the documents..they are legal, but are they? One of my lead guys is a native born Hispanic...and I rely on him to determine whether they are truly legal...of course, a tip off is their English isn't even good enough to ask for a job...


YOU ARE VIOLATING FEDERAL LAW! The only acceptable measure of determining if someone is legal to work in the USA is the I-9 form! Not your Spanish Speaking employee! BE CAREFUL!

Speaking English IS NOT A REQUIREMENT for working or living in the USA



Woz the Painter said:


> IF they can't F-in speak English, don't hire the mother F-ers, simple as that, a no brainer....


Hire a GOOD LAWYER, if this is how you hire your employees! Read your I-9 very carefully! No Brainer? In business we need brains and clear understanding of the Labor Laws of this country!



FCPWLLC said:


> Legal or illegal, if a worker can't speak english, then they probably aren't the best candidate for employment.
> 
> 
> > Not so! The best candidate for the job is the person who can perform ALL aspects of the job he/she is being hired for. With the shear volume of Non English Speaking workers on job sites in ALL industries, speaking Spanish might just be an asset.
> ...


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Excellent post!:thumbsup:


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

War aside, construction aside, about politics... do you all think Obama will win the election and be next president?... He clearly wins so far on the poll against his female side (Clinton). I probably think he might just win as our first-time black president too. Never know when.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 1, 2006)

The solutions are not easy on this topic. I believe soundly that this is a problem we've created for ourselves. 

My solution which probably won't be popular here is as follows;

1. Secure the border.
2. Grant legal work status for those currently in the US who are not documented. ( Not a path to citizenship)
3. Change existing employment laws to allow for verification of gov. issued work permits. Which includes an id number used much like a SSN number. (for tax purposes)
4. Set up a database that allows HR departments to verify goverment issued work status id's. (Can be created as an online database)

Future Immigration requirements should be simplified as follows;

1. No communicable diseases.
2. Must not be diagnosed with any terminal disease.
3. Must have legal ID from the country they are leaving.
4. No warrants from the country a person is leaving.
5. No felony level convictions from the country are leaving.


Now it's my opinion only, that it will be next to impossible to deport all current undocumented workers. Our government has allowed this to happen for so long that these workers are embedded deeply in US industry. If they all leave it will not be good for the economy. It will create huge holes in every industry they are working in. As an example the construction industry as a whole would suffer in the billions in an effort to, a. find new people to replace them and, b. train them to become skilled.

*Side note:* A recent survey of highschool students revealed that out of all the jobs a person could choose as a career roofing was second to last, only because being a miner was last. Many other construction related jobs also faired badly on the list as well. Should we kick all undocumented workers out who are we going to hire as a whole, industry wide???

*On another note as to why I hold my position.*

Our country is founded upon the principal that all "MEN" are created equal, (note; it doesn't say all citizens) and as such are endowed with rights granted by God himself. Among these rights are the persuit of happiness. The labor of your hands and the profession you choose falls within this God given right. So the way I see it we are using a man made law to violate a God given right endowed up on every man by the creator Himself.

If we would conduct our business with this in mind we'd have long ago simplified our immigration program. Affording those who wish to come here and work is allowing them to exercise thier God given right to persue happiness.

Some of you undoubtely will not like what I have posted here. I urge you to ponder my postion and consider it before making a rebuttle or flame.


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

Don't know why people always want to re-invent the wheel.

Physically securing the borders is not the way, and would do little to nothing to alleviate the current sittuation. IMHO.

I totally agree with the God-given right aproach. The illegals themselves are not the problem. The actual problem lies with our gov't., it's representitives and employees.

Cut off the teet, and they will stop coming.
#1. The gov't. needs to notify employers of spurious SS#'s immediatley.
#2. The gov't. needs to enforce existing labor laws.
#3. There needs to be some form of amnesty for exsiting illegal immigrants that are currently employed as per applicable employment laws.

No need to "build a wall".....


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

farmboy555 said:


> Saddle up, load the gun's and head for the border. Should I say more!!!!




Rather than making that long trip to the border, why don't you get "saddled up" and go to the job site. Go after the contractor .He is giving the people you seem to hate so much the reason to be here. It is easy to blame people you don't know or where they come from. But when you look at the big picture, it is the contractor that is giving them jobs and disregarding us!


----------



## MacRoadie (Dec 9, 2007)

ConcreteGuy said:


> *For Dayspring*, they have the proper papers. (you have no obligation to research, therefore legal)
> 
> You are all wrong.


Well, it sounds like you just became a member of the club too:

http://www.usimmigrationsupport.org/form_i9_employment_eligibility.html

You might want to re-think your "no obligation to research" argument...


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

The contractor's fault? Don't think so. The contractor and the American worker are the victims in this.

IMHO, it's more so the consumer's and gooberment's fault.

The consumer wants the immediate lowest price, with total disregard to the obvious outcomes..........We call it "The Walmart Mentality".......

The gov't. with it's rep's/employees are more concerned about maintaining a "PC" position, rather than the good of the country. Again; With little or no regard for the outcomes/results of their actions or lack thereof.

The contractor may elect to fill the need or not. Some of us can't bring ourselves to "do as the Romans", so-to-speak,....and are suffering because of it. That's simply our own moral/ethical decisions. Others, (nost, IMHO), for the most part are profiting from it. That's what makes it such a hot issue, no matter how unethical and illegal it is.


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

RidgeWalker said:


> The solutions are not easy on this topic. I believe soundly that this is a problem we've created for ourselves.
> 
> My solution which probably won't be popular here is as follows;
> 
> ...


Very eloquent from someone who undoubtly uses illegal labor.

Ponder this: 

They are illegal to the letter of the law, not the spirit of an ancient document.

Whites have done very well for thousands of years without the aid of brown workers. Go to Europe, young man, and see what we are for yourself.

Pay your browns a white man's wage and then tell me how good they work. Anyone looks good for half the going wage.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 1, 2006)

> Very eloquent from someone who undoubtly uses illegal labor.
> 
> Ponder this:
> 
> ...


 
You assume I use illegal labor becuase I have a reasonable and legally sound defence for them. You could not be further from the truth, but this is a forum board and your entitled to say whatever you like.


Your commennt about an ancient documment seems to be your excuse for not admitting the facts about the principals America was founded upon, unless your not from the USA. I dunno, but if you are I find it highly offensive that you'd refer to it as you did. And again if you understood the constitution clearly you'd understand that no laws are to be made that violate any mans natural/inalianble rights.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Why is there even an arguement about this. Fact: Illegal immigrants working in America, Have no rights. 

Apply for a "Right to assemble" permit.

When you apply for this, I guarantee the police will be there! (violence prevention) 

Get up from your computer and go out to the largest worksite that you know for fact have illegals working.


Get 4 or 5 buddies to go with you.

Leave the guns at home!!

Talk to neighboring HO's and ask for permission to put signs on their property. 

Have those signs read. " CALLING INS IN 1 HOUR! "Illegals get out!" 

Run the illegals out the peaceful way!

When this site is cleaned up... go to the next one.

This will eventually bring attention to your cause!

Leer and Jeer at the owner of the worksite for allowing illegals on his property.

Ridicule the businessmen that hire illegals.

These peaceful demonstrations are what makes the 5 pm newscast.

Stop arguing amongst ourselves and take an action. 

If the Government won't do anything for our protection we must force the issue.

Remember the "SIT IN'S" from the 60's and 70's

Vietnam was the most unpopular war effort in recorded history, because the American people stood up to BIG Government.

IMO it's time for us to stop worrying about the who's at fault and make the future what we want it to be, or we will be living in the United States of Mexico.

As for myself, I purchased 1 acre of land directly across from a large community of illegals living in my area. 
All working out of old vans, and doing construction work.
18 old mobile homes and now they have started building communal multi family living structures. (pictures will follow soon)

I plan to put up billboards!
No one is going to fight this battle for us!


----------



## CSB (Nov 17, 2007)

Putty Truck said:


> Whites have done very well for thousands of years without the aid of brown workers. Go to Europe, young man, and see what we are for yourself.


And if we whites hadnt stolen the land from those other browns (native Americans), we wouldnt be having this conversation.

Think the shoe is on the other foot a couple hundred years later?


----------



## john elliott (Oct 23, 2005)

RidgeWalker said:


> You could not be further from the truth, but this is a forum board and your entitled to say whatever you like.


I can't see that he is entitled to say something about you if it isn't true. I know it's quite common for people even on this forum to extrapolate something someone has said and base untruths on it, but they are not entitled to do that

John


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 1, 2006)

> I can't see that he is entitled to say something about you if it isn't true. I know it's quite common for people even on this forum to extrapolate something someone has said and base untruths on it, but they are not entitled to do that


 
Yes, well I believe that people do have the right to freedom of speach. But with freedom of speach comes the responsibility for the harm your speach might cause some one.


----------



## mrcountry (Jan 9, 2008)

*Illegals*

Well we have a lot of illegals down here in florida. I myself does not hire them but I know one contractor here that learnt first hand what would happen by working them. He got busted! :clap:


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Exploiting, is a good word to use here.

Make stiff penalties to those who hire and those who house, the illegals, with a show of deportation here and there in the communities, and you will see a flock back to their Mother Land, of Mexico. Make it a bad thing with stiff penalties, including mandatory jail time, for exploitation and you will see a mass exit.:clap:




If you ask me, any children born here to illegals, need to go too!!! They come here just to pop them out, and declare I'm staying because my child is American.... BS, that is just using your child for an excuse to be here illegally, ruining, and basically deleting the American labor force, while the majority of any income they get goes back to Mexico.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 1, 2006)

> If you ask me, any children born here to illegals, need to go too!!! They come here just to pop them out, and declare I'm staying because my child is American.... BS, that is just using your child for an excuse to be here illegally, ruining, and basically deleting the American labor force, while the majority of any income they get goes back to Mexico.


 
A child born to parents that are citizens of another country are "NOT" autmatically American citizens. This is a very common held view by those who to not understand the Constitution.


----------

